# Excellent Vid - Ian Thornley + Pete Thorn - That Song @ Suhr Factory Party



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just got the link in email 

http://www.suhr.com/2014-Factory-Pa...il&utm_term=0_78bf5b4f89-e0918c8b5c-412585585

Both the sound and video are excellent, and the performances not too shabby!

I was going to post some sort of 'thorny issue' pun but couldn't come up with suitable (


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I love that song

I love that sooo-oong
I love that sooo-oong


/seriously. nice vid.
a couple of good canadian kids kicking ass.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

whats even nicer is...according to the FB page...there was no real rehersal between them...he got on stage with them and away they went...they had practiced once or twice but not with him...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> whats even nicer is...according to the FB page...there was no real rehersal between them...he got on stage with them and away they went...they had practiced once or twice but not with him...


I was kinda wondering...I know Pete is a wicked player, session guy, side man, but I don't know if Ian knows that. He looked over at Pete a couple times, sorta 'o cool, you know that part too?' or something...anyways, it was fun to watch.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> I was kinda wondering...I know Pete is a wicked player, session guy, side man, but I don't know if Ian knows that. He looked over at Pete a couple times, sorta 'o cool, you know that part too?' or something...anyways, it was fun to watch.


I think we all know the one thing about Pete... when he learns a song, he learns it inside and out.
that 30 minute lesson on Eruption he did - the first 10 minutes was just on tone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's the best live version I have ever see/heard of that song


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Just got the link in email
> 
> http://www.suhr.com/2014-Factory-Pa...il&utm_term=0_78bf5b4f89-e0918c8b5c-412585585
> 
> ...


Awesome version of a great song.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's the best live version I have ever see/heard of that song


For sure. I liked the cleaner tones they were using on the intro/verse. And it the mix was perfect. I know Pete's a big Thornley fan; we were talking Canadian music when we met at the Amp Show last year and Thornley came up. Wouldn't surprise me if he knew that stuff just because he was a fan and learns all the stuff he loves.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

iaresee said:


> For sure. I liked the cleaner tones they were using on the intro/verse. And it the mix was perfect. I know Pete's a big Thornley fan; we were talking Canadian music when we met at the Amp Show last year and Thornley came up. Wouldn't surprise me if he knew that stuff just because he was a fan and learns all the stuff he loves.


once again...on the FB page...i think they knew each other before hand...b/c Ian started using Suhr b/c of Pete...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

ezcomes said:


> once again...on the FB page...i think they knew each other before hand...b/c Ian started using Suhr b/c of Pete...


From Pete via: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1380882



> OK y'all, here's a vid of us jamming at the Suhr bash the other night... I had SO much fun supporting the great Ian Thornley, my bandmates and I learned 4 Big Wreck songs, and after my set we invited Ian up. You can see him here just dialing in a tone on the fly, no soundcheck... playing brilliantly the whole time.... Effortless. And then he sings and, well, your arm hairs will stand up cause he's just ridiculous. So much fun.


I like all the Americans on the TGP getting exposed to Thornley. "Wha? There's awesome rock music made outside Murica!"

Was grocery shopping this afternoon (coincidentally with my parents who are in from Ottawa for the week) and The Hip's Courage came on the store's radio station. I sang out loud the entire time. So rare to hear The Hip here or any Canadian music really.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I also got the email but havent watched yet. I will check it out with my brother today.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They just linked another one, Blown Wide Open. Again, excellent. Thornley has a real good set of pipes!
http://www.suhr.com/2014-Factory-Pa...il&utm_term=0_78bf5b4f89-eb0133e4c2-412585585


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jesus this is great stuff. I've always really liked Thornley and Thorns band is extremely tight. Great fit.



keto said:


> They just linked another one, Blown Wide Open. Again, excellent. Thornley has a real good set of pipes!
> http://www.suhr.com/2014-Factory-Pa...il&utm_term=0_78bf5b4f89-eb0133e4c2-412585585


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thx for posting this...i forgot that i got this email...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

both vids are awesome!!! Ian is a great talent...I remember when Big Wreck came out and I was floored by their first couple of albums and I've bought everything Ian has put out since...I also saw him on the Guitar Picks show on Hi Fi not too long ago and he was great on there too - just casually playing some wicked links...he seems like a cool guy...

And yes, Pete is awesome too...but I never realized until today that he is a native of Edmonton...cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

The mix on these is just jaw drop-ingly good.


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey y'all! Cool forum! I'll hang out here more often!

thanks for the kind words and for checking out the vids! I had such a blast doing the gig with Ian. The Suhr guys asked me to mix the show, which has been really fun- lots more cool stuff to come! I'm glad the vids are coming out so good. The audio was luckily recorded really well, everyone played really well, and mixing was a breeze because of this. It goes without saying Ian is just incredible, such a pleasure to get to jam with him. 

Thanks for for your interest,

Pete Thorn


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome Pete and let me be the first to say you've cost me a ton of money in pedals, LOL.

I would also add that the 3 vids of yours posted on the Suhr site are also first rate, great band and really great playing.



Petethorn said:


> Hey y'all! Cool forum! I'll hang out here more often!
> 
> thanks for the kind words and for checking out the vids! I had such a blast doing the gig with Ian. The Suhr guys asked me to mix the show, which has been really fun- lots more cool stuff to come! I'm glad the vids are coming out so good. The audio was luckily recorded really well, everyone played really well, and mixing was a breeze because of this. It goes without saying Ian is just incredible, such a pleasure to get to jam with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cool indeed. I don't own a single Big Wreck or Thornley album buy whenever I hear the tunes on the radio I always think "Damn! What a gorgeous tone". That Song and Blown Wide Open are magnificent. Pete Thorn is simply wonderful. Very well worth the watching.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Petethorn said:


> Hey y'all! Cool forum! I'll hang out here more often!
> 
> thanks for the kind words and for checking out the vids! I had such a blast doing the gig with Ian. The Suhr guys asked me to mix the show, which has been really fun- lots more cool stuff to come! I'm glad the vids are coming out so good. The audio was luckily recorded really well, everyone played really well, and mixing was a breeze because of this. It goes without saying Ian is just incredible, such a pleasure to get to jam with him.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Pete.

Glad you finally made it over.
It's a smaller crowd than TGP, but we're all pretty friendly.


also, holy crap is that a kick-ass version of Blown Wide Open


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pete,
could you give us a run down of your pedal board for that gig please?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Petethorn said:


> Hey y'all! Cool forum! I'll hang out here more often!
> 
> thanks for the kind words and for checking out the vids! I had such a blast doing the gig with Ian. The Suhr guys asked me to mix the show, which has been really fun- lots more cool stuff to come! I'm glad the vids are coming out so good. The audio was luckily recorded really well, everyone played really well, and mixing was a breeze because of this. It goes without saying Ian is just incredible, such a pleasure to get to jam with him.
> 
> ...


Ok, how cool is that!!!! Welcome Pete, hope we hear more from you!!! The video and audio quality of the vids are fantastic! Great performances! Think I am going to go buy Guitar the Guitar Nerd CD!

I was also really blown away by Ian's fills in the Blown wide open performance...very cool fills and bends peppered throughout...really great performance by everyone!


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

doriangrey said:


> Ok, how cool is that!!!! Welcome Pete, hope we hear more from you!!! The video and audio quality of the vids are fantastic! Great performances! Think I am going to go buy Guitar the Guitar Nerd CD!
> 
> I was also really blown away by Ian's fills in the Blown wide open performance...very cool fills and bends peppered throughout...really great performance by everyone!


thanks man, I hope you dig "Guitar Nerd"!


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Pete,
> could you give us a run down of your pedal board for that gig please?


Well it was my standard board, i used an Octron (Foxrox) on my song "Monster Movie" and Starlight fuzz (Crazy Tube Circuits) on "You Caught My Eye" in Ian's set, and those are pedals that aren't usually on my board. but other than that the main pedals used were a Suhr Koji compressor and a Timeline (Strymon) delay... I mainly used the boost in my new PT100 Suhr amp if I was soloing. Oh i used the Suhr Koko Boost too and some verb from my Line 6 M9 on a few things... and the looper in the Timeline to set up a loop at the beginning of "Control"....


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

wow...very nice! thx Pete for sharing!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Pete, I was wondering if that was an M9 I could see on there. ;-)

Awesome tone btw.



Petethorn said:


> Well it was my standard board, i used an Octron (Foxrox) on my song "Monster Movie" and Starlight fuzz (Crazy Tube Circuits) on "You Caught My Eye" in Ian's set, and those are pedals that aren't usually on my board. but other than that the main pedals used were a Suhr Koji compressor and a Timeline (Strymon) delay... I mainly used the boost in my new PT100 Suhr amp if I was soloing. Oh i used the Suhr Koko Boost too and some verb from my Line 6 M9 on a few things... and the looper in the Timeline to set up a loop at the beginning of "Control"....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And another one!

Ian goes *nuts* on the outro solo. The camera work, mix, and of course the music, are all insanely good.
http://www.suhr.com/2014-Factory-Pa...il&utm_term=0_78bf5b4f89-ab5d6626cb-412585585


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Petethorn said:


> Well it was my standard board, i used an Octron (Foxrox) on my song "Monster Movie" and Starlight fuzz (Crazy Tube Circuits) on "You Caught My Eye" in Ian's set, and those are pedals that aren't usually on my board. but other than that the main pedals used were a Suhr Koji compressor and a Timeline (Strymon) delay... I mainly used the boost in my new PT100 Suhr amp if I was soloing. Oh i used the Suhr Koko Boost too and some verb from my Line 6 M9 on a few things... and the looper in the Timeline to set up a loop at the beginning of "Control"....


Thanks for sharing Pete! great tones for sure!  



keto said:


> And another one!
> 
> Ian goes *nuts* on the outro solo. The camera work, mix, and of course the music, are all insanely good.
> http://www.suhr.com/2014-Factory-Pa...il&utm_term=0_78bf5b4f89-ab5d6626cb-412585585


These vids are a pleasure to watch for all the reasons you mentioned - great stuff! I wonder how much footage there is? Maybe they will package it and put it all on a DVD...I'd buy that DVD in a heart beat!


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

doriangrey said:


> Thanks for sharing Pete! great tones for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> These vids are a pleasure to watch for all the reasons you mentioned - great stuff! I wonder how much footage there is? Maybe they will package it and put it all on a DVD...I'd buy that DVD in a heart beat!


Still a couple more tunes with Ian to come! And please check out my set as well, the vids are up at suhr.com
id post the link but I'm on my phone now


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Pete, simple question.... what's the tuning on That Song?



/still loving Guitar Nerd btw. I bought it with the link lesson vids, but haven't tackled them yet.


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

puckhead said:


> Pete, simple question.... what's the tuning on That Song?
> 
> 
> 
> /still loving Guitar Nerd btw. I bought it with the link lesson vids, but haven't tackled them yet.



It's 1/2 step down, with the 6th string tuned to C#... thanks for getting my album!!!!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

puckhead said:


> still loving Guitar Nerd btw. I bought it with the link lesson vids, but haven't tackled them yet.


I saw the link to the video - 70 minute video for $5 sounds like a great deal...my last guitar lesson was $30 for 1/2 hour... I wonder if the 70 minute video focuses on a particular song or several?


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

doriangrey said:


> I saw the link to the video - 70 minute video for $5 sounds like a great deal...my last guitar lesson was $30 for 1/2 hour... I wonder if the 70 minute video focuses on a particular song or several?


I teach the solo piece "Promise" from Guitar Nerd, as well as the solo from "Monster Movie"...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Petethorn said:


> I teach the solo piece "Promise" from Guitar Nerd, as well as the solo from "Monster Movie"...


Sounds great - I'm in - thanks Pete! That is so cool that you are checking in here! I think it's awesome that you are taking the time to connect with us here - THANKS!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

another great one...he gets such a great array of tones from that one guitar...

[video=youtube;tLDWZyekfmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDWZyekfmU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

ezcomes said:


> another great one...he gets such a great array of tones from that one guitar...
> 
> [video=youtube;tLDWZyekfmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDWZyekfmU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Yes, he certainly did, and consider it was an unfamiliar guitar to him as well, pretty astonishing how comfortable he was playing it! It was a great guitar, I played it a bit at the show, very comfortable.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this is most likely the last one...im sure Pete can confirm...I've seen this live a couple times...normally cleaner...but still awesome!

[video=youtube;N5EOX_lVu0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5EOX_lVu0M[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, dat Tele! Orange, bound, rosewood, humbuggys. Really close to my dream guitar.

I've said it before but, for a long time I wondered if the slide on In Loving Memory Of wasn't maybe an uncredited Sonny Landreth - I had been listening to a lot of Sonny at the time (South of I-10 in particular). I had no idea until fairly recently that Ian was an accomplished (!understated!) slide player, and has to have done those parts on that album.


----------



## proxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Pete
Great stuff like always
When you played your LP what speakers did you have in your cab?
Are those Scumbacks LHDC?
Whatever they are they have fabulous break up
Rock on !!!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

keto said:


> Oh, dat Tele! Orange, bound, rosewood, humbuggys. Really close to my dream guitar.
> 
> I've said it before but, for a long time I wondered if the slide on In Loving Memory Of wasn't maybe an uncredited Sonny Landreth - I had been listening to a lot of Sonny at the time (South of I-10 in particular). I had no idea until fairly recently that Ian was an accomplished (!understated!) slide player, and has to have done those parts on that album.


I just watched that video and man that was some kick ass slide playing...Ian is an amazing slide player!

Watched Pete's vids too - fantastic!!! Looking forward to watching the 70 min video on Pete's site this weekend to go with guitar nerd - rockin!


----------



## Petethorn (Feb 18, 2014)

Heya! They are Celestion Cremback H75's. Killer speakers! I really dig em. 



proxy said:


> Hi Pete
> Great stuff like always
> When you played your LP what speakers did you have in your cab?
> Are those Scumbacks LHDC?
> ...


----------

